

Dart language is now an official ECMA standard - jarek-foksa
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/08/googles-dart-language-is-now-an-official-ecma-standard/

======
kyrra
Previous discussion on this topic:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7972632](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7972632)

------
higherpurpose
Is Dart a clear win over Javascript and something that would be desirable to
have instead of Javascript? Should everyone support its adoption in other
browsers?

~~~
gtaylor
This has been beaten to death on HN repeatedly, so searching for previous Dart
articles will tell you a lot.

To sum it up, right now it compiles to JS, but it could eventually be
integrated into Chrome proper, and eventually other browsers. The latter is
unlikely for the short/mid-term, but may never happen at all.

Subjectively, it's a boring (which isn't a bad thing at all) but very
productive stack. The optional static types are nice, and I like having so
many batteries included. The syntax will be somewhat familiar to anyone using
C#/Java/C++/Python. It most resembles C# to me.

